# Cupcake Question



## pcheftina (Oct 23, 2008)

A friend is getting married.  She is doing alot of the work herself and wants to do a cupcake tower for her "cake."  Wedding is on a Saturday, how many days in advance would it be ok to make the cupcakes and refrigerate/freeze (?) them?  And perhaps ice them the day before?

We're talking about 100 cupcakes and 2 people doing the work....any suggestions, tips, etc.??


----------



## letscook (Oct 23, 2008)

Since it is only hubbie and I home now and we don't eat alot of them so I make them and then place them in the freezer un frosted and when ready for more just take them out let them thaw which doesn't take long and frost them. They come out great. I do it with cakes to . make 2 small one for one mix and freeze one un frosted. .

Tip on frosting. -- get a pastry bag and a big tip in it - its the only way to frost cupcakes. you can line them up and go at it. alot better then picking one at a time and using a knife or spatula - plus they will look better.


----------



## babetoo (Oct 24, 2008)

letscook said:


> Since it is only hubbie and I home now and we don't eat alot of them so I make them and then place them in the freezer un frosted and when ready for more just take them out let them thaw which doesn't take long and frost them. They come out great. I do it with cakes to . make 2 small one for one mix and freeze one un frosted. .
> 
> Tip on frosting. -- get a pastry bag and a big tip in it - its the only way to frost cupcakes. you can line them up and go at it. alot better then picking one at a time and using a knife or spatula - plus they will look better.


 

what a great post. both parts. just me here and some go stale cause i can't eat them all in a couple days. the frosting tip is really good. always such a hassle frosting them.


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm a family of 1 - + weiner dog. But I make cupcakes and freeze too, and save for various friend , dad or neice birthdays. I use decorative pastry tips for icing too. They freeze great un-iced.
Congradulations to your friend and good luck with the wedding.


----------

